# what are the qualities of a jumping horse???



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

what are the qualities you look for in a jumping horse? what breed do you like best to jump with?im starting to take jumping lessons and i might train my horse to jump if she is suitable for it.shes a 4 yr old tn walker/quarter horse mix.she loves to jump but im not sure how high she can go. right now she can jump barrels with me lounging her.sorry i dont have any better pics than these! ill try to get some better ones later!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

First off, any sound horse can jump under 2 feet so good for you for trying something new 

What I look for (just a partial list)
-willing attitude
-quiet mind
-forgiving
-some jumping ability at least
-SAFE

As far as breeds: like I said, any horse can jump but I prefer for a serious competitor for it to be at least partially TB or Warmblood because they tend to have a more natural ability. QH's are usually pretty good at it too.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

If you're just starting to take jumping lessons, enlist a trainer to train the horse over fences for you. Learning balance and kind hands over fences is hard, and it's WAY harder on a greenie who has no clue. Get the trainer riding her.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

chika1235 said:


> what are the qualities you look for in a jumping horse? what breed do you like best to jump with?im starting to take jumping lessons and i might train my horse to jump if she is suitable for it.shes a 4 yr old tn walker/quarter horse mix.she loves to jump but im not sure how high she can go. right now she can jump barrels with me lounging her.sorry i dont have any better pics than these! ill try to get some better ones later!


Big question with multiple answers.

The thing is that while certain breeds will tend to produce a more consistent jumper, just about any breed can jump and even become International caliber.

There was a cart horse pony that won at Spruce Meadows a few years ago and a hackney that could jump 5 feet. Also Stroller a pony that went international. Take David Broome's international horse Mr Softee...had the worst cow hocks ever. Take Cagney...could jump the moon, and had to because he hung his front legs so badly that he had to jump a foot higher than the jump to allow space for those dangling legs.


What all the above had was "_want to_". The desire that they wanted to jump and something that cannot always be bred into a horse.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree with Spyder. Big Question.

Any horse can jump. But only the select few can really be good at it.

First off, your horse has to be willing. A horse who constantly refuses and pitches a fit doesn't look to be willing, does it?

I trained Annie, Jester, and ****** to jump myself out ont he trails. We'd jus tpop over logs and stuff and just last year I decided, "Hey, maybe the cowgirl could try some english?" and now I'm hooked. I wouldn't give up western for my life but It is a major factor in my equestrian existance now that I've tried it. I didn't even have to train those three to jump. They just....did it. No problem whatsoever.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

being shes half walker, im JUST asumming her canter is pacy. if it is. have fun with training that. qualities of a jumper? hmmm....if its sound and balenced it can jump. end of question.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I, also, agree with Spyder. That question is a big one to answer. 

Any horse CAN jump (unless there's a lameness issue, etc.), it's whether or not they enjoy it that makes them a good jumper. Of course, I look at the whole package when I'm looking for my next eventer or jumper. I want a horse that's BUILT the right way physically (i.e. proportional, solid leg structure, short coupling, non-upright pasterns) and mentally (brave, quick learner, good work ethic, little bit of attitude).


----------

